# Nighttime Illusion



## Mad MOAI (Oct 3, 2010)

This would be my art thread, Nighttime Illusion. I kept considering making one but for some reason never did until now... so now you can see my sketches... and stuff.

I rarely use Photoshop anymore, although if I feel like it I'll do some colorful art in Photoshop Elements 4.0. That being said, a lot of my drawings are only sketches, but there are quite a lot of them.

Constructive criticism is appreciated. Sometimes when I draw from a reference, though, there'll be a lot of different poses and not a lot of room for crit that I'll actually use, but most of my art is indeed from scratch so there'll definitely be room for criticism.

Also, if you feel like requesting art, go ahead. I don't bite, but I may poke you with a pencil. Oh, and requests are usually colored in Photoshop, so if you just want a sketch, be sure to mention that.

And now for some drawings.... (what's an art thread without them? ;D)

Fun with various hardness pencils. And inspiration. But aah where's the other wing? D|

I drew this one in my head first, and this is pretty much how I imagined it. It got a bit smeared before I scanned it, though. :U

Tyrogue eating toast.

...And there will definitely be a lot more.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 3, 2010)

I love that first scyther. Very nice.

The second one has the scyther looking like he has a buck-tooth. His pose is also awkward, but a nice job anyway.

The last one made me think, in the following order:

1. This is cute.

2. Knees don't bend like that comfortably.

I really like your work, keep it up and I'm sure you'll get better at non-referenced poses!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 3, 2010)

...I have no idea why I drew this, but it's fluffy.


Just a doodle, since I decided I needed more Pokemon drawings.

Two-minute Honckrow doodle in 2H pencil.

Seagull drawing. :3 (from a reference)

Random fire toucan fakemon thing.

Short, fluffy lady:
Just a kick I got. These are all from references... and I don't really have much to say other than that. xD

Blehh where's the mouth

No Focus - The reference didn't have a center of focus (since there was nothing near the front and center), which made me choose it, but I somehow managed to shove her hand into the middle of the drawing and that kinda ruins the point. But I like how the realistic-eye experiment turned out.

Endless Freefall - I chose this reference because it has not so much movement as just the look of falling but never landing. I think the eye on our right is too low, though. xU


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 7, 2010)

More fluffy.

Oh look, it's not a black-and-white sketch. (linked for largeness)

This wolf looks seductive.

Same wolf in a different pose.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 15, 2010)

Cat doodle.






Fu dog / snow lion thing sketch after I saw a few statues of it and thought they looked nice. I left out the curly part of the mane, though. :U

Sketch version of that big colored one.

Raven-thing perched on a skull. Simplified version of a creepypasta thing I was imagining.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 10, 2010)

Admit it. Toucans rock.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 10, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful toucan! I wuv it!

Toucans do rock.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 4, 2010)

Haven't updated this in a while, so I'll need to do so.

Shiny Tyrogue. Right arm needs fixing up.

Haven't drawn this guy in a while

cover for my NaNoWriMo. Might redo this later.


----------

